# Apivar amitraz US label



## Jeff G (May 12, 2010)

Does anybody know if Apivar (amitraz) is working towards a US label? 

Apivar is currently labeled in Canada and other contries fro mite control in honey bees.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

AKA: Taktic

Why would they want to label it when its already the "premier" method of mite control used by huge beeks across the US. More "hogs" in the US than anyone thought I guess. 

We don't use it but more do than don't. 

Heres why. 


Once heard of a case where the stuff spilled, and an employee ended up getting serious nose bleeds, headaches and other symptoms immediately as a result. 

Like most of the stuff beeks use to kill mites please use caution. 


On the bee side of the equation you should ask:

"What about what it does to the drones?"

A half scre-ed queen is not very good in the long run. Anyone here notice a prevalence of earlier supersedure than occurred 20 years ago?


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Wasn't amitraz a big deal in the eighties? It would seem like alot of other pressures are involved on queens burning out than just amitraz... Mostly chemical, and some viral, I would think.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

He's asking about Apivar, which is a strip not a liquid.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Oldtimer said:


> He's asking about Apivar, which is a strip not a liquid.


Yes, that's pretty clear. It's still amitraz, just nice prefab in a strip. Guess whoever makes tactik figures making 2500 bucks off the commercial guys a year isnt worth the 2 million in bribes to get it past the EPA.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Jeff G said:


> Does anybody know if Apivar (amitraz) is working towards a US label?


ran across this today looking for something else.

http://www.federalregister.gov/arti...ency-exemption-solicitation-of-public-comment


EPA has received a specific exemption request from the South Dakota Department of Agriculture to use the pesticide amitraz (CAS No. 330089-61-1) to treat up to 250,000 colonies of beehives to control varroa mites. The applicant proposes a use of a pesticide which was voluntarily canceled under section 6(f) of the Federal Insecticide, Fungicide, and Rodenticide Act (FIFRA), and which poses a risk similar to the risk which was voluntarily canceled under section 6(f) of FIFRA. EPA is soliciting public comment before making the decision whether or not to grant the exemption.Show citation box

since they are requesting an exemption I would guess its not registered anywhere else.


----------

